# Need some price opinions...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've decided to thin the herd a wee bit on my gun collection. I know a guy (casual acquaintance) that wants to buy two of my revolvers.

First one is a NIB S&W model 686-3 (SS .357 Mag.) with a 6" full-lug bbl. Box and all papers is pristine. Comes with OEM S&W cleaning kit still sealed in plastic. It has the red ramp front sight / white outline rear sight, target hammer, trigger and checkered walnut grips.

Second one is a S&W model 66-2, with a 4" bbl. Box and papers pristine with S&W OEM cleaning kit.. It is in prefect cond. No flaws, dents, dings or scratches what-so-ever. It has the same checkered target walnut grips as the above. Red ramp front sight, no white outline rear sight. It appears to be new / unfired.

This acquaintance is a bit of a tight-wad and expects "deals" all the time. I sold him a Ruger rifle a few weeks ago, and he got the best of me, cause I took him at his word, in regards to the value of a NIB 3x9x40 Leupold scope that he wanted with the rifle.

Anyways, that's* NOT *gonna happen again! I've done some extensive research on the value of the above revolvers. What I have come up with as far as pricing goes, is this:

(1) S&W 686 $950.00

(2) S&W 66 $850.00

I have to call him soon and have him come over to look at the revolvers. The prices might seem a bit on the high side, but not really when you consider they are the older and much more desirable models. Both are 100% perfect condition and come with OEM box, papers and cleaning kits.

I just wanted some feedback on the prices I came up with. Good, bad or ugly.......let me know what you think.

TIA!! :smt1099


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I think your prices are good. If your friend thinks otherwise, sell them elsewhere.

Good luck. :yawinkle:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

let him take a good look at them, touch n feel, little test drive, then put the sticker price on the window.
good luck


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> let him take a good look at them, touch n feel, little test drive, then put the sticker price on the window.
> good luck


I was kind of thinking about telling him the prices *before* he came over. That way, he'd know in advance what he was in for. My line of thinking was that it might save me some time and him as well.

He knows his firearms, so he knows exactly what the two revolvers are all about, even though he hasn't yet seen them in person. Truth be told, I'm having some second thoughts about selling them. Through out the years, they have appreciated in value substantially, and they will continue to do so to some degree.

Maybe it's just that I'm really not all that ready to cull the herd a little. Maybe I need to take a step back, give it some more thought, and re-evaluate the situation?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I was kind of thinking about telling him the prices *before* he came over. That way, he'd know in advance what he was in for. My line of thinking was that it might save me some time and him as well.
> 
> He knows his firearms, so he knows exactly what the two revolvers are all about, even though he hasn't yet seen them in person. Truth be told, I'm having some second thoughts about selling them. Through out the years, they have appreciated in value substantially, and they will continue to do so to some degree.
> 
> Maybe it's just that I'm really not all that ready to cull the herd a little. Maybe I need to take a step back, give it some more thought, and re-evaluate the situation?


If you have kids(adults by now,lol ) to pass them onto. And they're into handguns, firearms, and responsible children, KEEP THE GUNS. Unless you need the money.
Always listen to the wife. Admit you have to many guns. But never do what you are about to do

!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> If you have kids(adults by now,lol ) to pass them onto. And they're into handguns, firearms, and responsible children, KEEP THE GUNS. Unless you need the money.
> Always listen to the wife. Admit you have to many guns. But never do what you are about to do
> 
> !


No kids of my own, but I do have a 42 yr. old step-son (pretty much worthless) and a grand-son that turns 14 this December. The grand-son really isn't into guns and my step-son isn't going to see neither hide nor hair of any of them.

I don't need the money and my wife is with me whatever I decide to do with them. She lets me buy and sell as I see fit. It's just that I was wanting to thin out my collection a bit and take the $$'s and put them into our savings account......even though we get less than 1/2 of 1% interest. :smt076

Maybe I just need to take a cooling-off period and give it all some thought.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> No kids of my own, but I do have a 42 yr. old step-son (pretty much worthless) and a grand-son that turns 14 this December. The grand-son really isn't into guns and my step-son isn't going to see neither hide nor hair of any of them.
> 
> I don't need the money and my wife is with me whatever I decide to do with them. She lets me buy and sell as I see fit. It's just that I was wanting to thin out my collection a bit and take the $$'s and put them into our savings account......even though we get less than 1/2 of 1% interest. :smt076
> 
> Maybe I just need to take a cooling-off period and give it all some thought.


well,, then sell the guns and go on a nice 20 day cruise. start your cardio workout routine on the cruise, there will be plenty to eat,lol. live long to spend that 1/2 percent. 
or buy a defibrillator for the house. teach the wife how to use it, her motivation would be to keep the pension checks rolling in.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> well,, then sell the guns and go on a nice 20 day cruise. start your cardio workout routine on the cruise, there will be plenty to eat,lol. live long to spend that 1/2 percent.
> or buy a defibrillator for the house. teach the wife how to use it, her motivation would be to keep the pension checks rolling in.


I'm lucky, as the wife (and myself) have never had any inclination to go on a long cruise. Especially with the current history that the cruise industry has as of late. I wouldn't mind something like maybe an Alaskan 2-3 day cruise.

Seems like on a long cruise, you're either gonna get sick, get robbed or attacked by crew members, fall over-board, or just plain turn up as missing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm lucky, as the wife (and myself) have never had any inclination to go on a long cruise. Especially with the current history that the cruise industry has as of late. I wouldn't mind something like maybe an Alaskan 2-3 day cruise.
> 
> Seems like on a long cruise, you're either gonna get sick, get robbed or attacked by crew members, fall over-board, or just plain turn up as missing.


I understand, I get talked into going, I'd rather stay where I'm comfortable.
It's tough to step outside your comfort zone. I don't like the feeling of leaving the control of my domain.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I understand, I get talked into going, I'd rather stay where I'm comfortable.
> It's tough to step outside your comfort zone. I don't like the feeling of leaving the control of my domain.


it's not really a comfort zone thing for me. It's just that there are things that I like to do, and things that I'd rather take a pass on. I pay close attention to what I hear from others, things that I see on the news, and things that I read about. Granted, not any one source of information will always be 100% accurate. But, over a period of time, if you begin to hear the same thing more than once, it gives you an indication of what you might be in for.

But, as one grows older, he/she may prefer to take comfort in his/her own home and do things that have proven to be successful or positive experiences in the past.


----------

